
Give Students User Freedom - fsflover
https://my.fsf.org/give-students-userfreedom
======
clircle
Compared to the actual problem, public health and the economy, this request
looks extremely childish

~~~
rvz
Exactly, this request is best described as childish; if not, cringe-worthy.

While the FSF's points are valid, they are eternally weak on actually
convincing others to abandon 'non-free software' from (Zoom or Hangouts to
Windows or Mac). They are at the point where they have 'won the argument', but
still have failed to gain any momentum in convincing the general public or
developers and resort to. this.

Not exactly the sort of people that can become social media sensations or have
the reach of a Gen-Z 'influencer' to install free-software alternatives
because no spyware, no data-collection blah blah blah.

I continue to cringe at the sight of that video.

